# Control temperatura horno 300ºC



## aritza (Jul 10, 2009)

Hola! Gracias por crear entre todos una web tan útil como ésta.



He visto que éste tema se ha tratado pero siempre con temperaturas menores a 150 para poder usar el LM35

Tengo que medir la temperatura de un horno que se calienta hasta los 300ºC y comprar esa temperatura con una que nosotros queramos para dejar activado el horno y que alcance la temperatura deseada si aún no ha llegado, o apagar el horno en caso de que se haya superado la temperatura deseada (un horno normal y corriente vamos).
Mis dudas:

1- Quiero que no sea un sensor caro (más barato que un termopar)
2- Que me recomendais para después captar el voltage de salida del sensor y después accionar el relé para apagar o no el horno?

Gracias por vuestra ayuda. ^___^


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 10, 2009)

Algunos termistores NTC pueden llegar hasta los 300º.
También puedes emplear una sonda PT100 o algún modelo de termocupla de seguridad de las que se emplean en artefactos a gas, esta no es de gran precisión como para medir, pero si muy económica y la puedes adaptar a tus requerimientos.


----------



## aritza (Jul 10, 2009)

Viendo los precios de los termopares he desechado la opcion (no he visto termocuplas más baratos de 10€). Habia pensado en una PT100 de philips que llega en teoria a los 300.. ahora con tu respuesta, Fogonazo, me has confirmado la elección. Para un horno imagino que no será demasiado crucial la precisión. 
Había pensado en la familia KTY8X de philips. Aunque necesitaré un cable como éste (http://pdb.turck.de/media/_es/Anlagen/Datei_EDB/edb_1602407_esl_es.pdf.) para poder sacar la señal del voltage del horno.. y después no tengo demasiada idea de qué usar para controlar el horno tipo ON/OFF. Mirando por vuestros foros he visto alguna solución pero me parece demasiado complicada como para cortar o no la temperatura del horno.. a ver si encuentro alguna solucion mas sencillo y sobre todo económica.
Mil gracias Fogonazos y a los que me ayudeis Jeje.


----------



## aritza (Jul 13, 2009)

Hola. Finalmente he encontrado un CI que aguante los 300º. Mi problema es que no se donde comprarlo (y ver su precio) (es el KTY84-1) y como apagar o encender el horno en funcion de alcanzar o no la temperatura deseada de la forma más economica posible. Agradeceria cualqueir ayuda..


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 14, 2009)

No creo que tu opcion del KY funcione por que lo tienes exactamente al limite, en ese tipo de aplicaciones es comun que el horno se exceda bastante en la temperatura antes que el circuito lo apague (especialmente si no usas PID), yo tambien soy partidario de usar una sonda PT100 que soporte hasta 400 o mejor aun 500°C, el control va a ser mucho mas facil que usando un termopar, no necesitas estar pensando en cables especiales y si se daña es muy facil de conseguir y cambiar.... 

En cuanto al control si lo quieres hacer On-Off recomiendo que uses un operacional con histeresis, el horno estara encendido hasta que llegue a una temperatura X (300°C por ejemplo) y se apagara hasta que la temperatura baje por debajo de otro limite (200°C por ejemplo) esto te permitira ahorrar un poco de energia y evitara que se este encendiendo el horno cada 3 segundos para mantenerlo exactamente en la temperatura seleccionada

Ahora que si te interesa la precision definitivamente tienes que implementar un PID, es la manera mas facil y rapida de mantenerlo en la temperatura adecuada

Para poder pensar en un circuito adecuado primero debes comentarnos que sensor quieres usar y que elemento termico usa el horno, ya que cada circuito de medicion y de potencia varia segun el elemento que uses...


----------



## aritza (Jul 15, 2009)

Hola Chico3001, mil gracias por responder.

Lo cierto es que estoy "obligado" A usar ese sensor por cuestiones economicas, quizá en detrimento de poder usarlo solo hasta los 250ºC si es necesario (o ese sensor o uno equivalente pero con un precio tan reducido como ese).

"elemento termico usa el horno" --> es un horno electrico (siento saber tan poco, es un horno normal de cualquier casa donde se asan los pollos o pizzas jejeje). Si no me equivoco usa unas resistencias que se calientan a XºC. La verdad es que no conozco mucho los tipos de hornos, pero se trata del tipico horno de fagor, balai o cualquier marca que puedes encontrar en una casa (voy a preguntar aún así por si estoy metiendo la pata!)

Me interesa el control ON-OFF pues no tiene por qué ser muy preciso. El usuario elige temperaturas del tipo "50,100,150 y 200ºC", sin necesidad de precision.

muchas gracias por la ayuda que me estais prestando. Ando mirando todos los temas abiertos buscando soluciones también. Un saludo!


----------



## aritza (Jul 15, 2009)

He encontrado éste esquema. Tiene 2 AO comparadores y parece que puede servir para controlar la Tª si cambio R9 por un relé o algún elemento que permita "abrir" el calentamiento del horno. Sigo estudiandolo y buscando otras opciones


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 15, 2009)

En el archivo PDF que mencionas, comenta en el primer párrafo que su alcance es SOLO 150º, o sea la mitad de lo que necesitas.

En el primer comentario que hice en este post te recomendé que analices la construcción de tu termostato con una termocupla (Termopar) de las que se emplean en seguridad de equipos a gas, estas *NO* son aptas para medir temperatura, pero si te sirven como para, a través de un comparador de tensión, apagar tu horno a la temperatura deseada, y el costo de esta debe rondar los 2 o 3U$.

El circuito de control puede ser muy similar al del archivo PDF


----------



## aritza (Jul 16, 2009)

Hola Fogonazos, gracias por ayudarme.

Si se me habia olvidado comentar que cambiaría también el sensor que sale en tu circuito por el q KTY84-1.

Tengo culpa de no haber sido muy claro: no puedo usar termocupla debido a que lo que me han pedido es que busque una alternativa aún más barata a ésta. Sin que vaya a ser crítico la precision en el control o incluso pudiendo considerar como temperatura máxima los 250º y no los 300.

Ando pensando en tu circuito a ver qué modificaciones debería hacerle para acoplarle mi sensor.

Y cómo activar un relé que corte o no corte el circuito a la salida para calentar o no el horno (imagino que será como en el PDF, donde el transistor funciona como interruptor)


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 16, 2009)

La verdad siento que te andas metiendo en camisa de once varas, recuerda que la temperatura de fundicion de la soldadura 60/40 es alrededor de los 150°C, asi que no puedes soldar el diodo, tienes que hacer un amarre al cable que soporte tirones y tenga buena conduccion electrica

En cuanto al circuito se tendria que pensar en ir modificando este para hacer la medicion y añadir el comparador con histeresis para hacer el control.


----------



## aritza (Jul 16, 2009)

No habia pensado en la Tª del estaño.. buscaré un modo de "agarrarlo" al cable y ya os cuento. Jeje.

Que el comparador tenga histeresis es "obligatorio" xa el control ON-OFF? Quiero decir; no importa demasiado si el horno se apaga cada vez que la Tª es mayor a la deseada o se enciende si no lo es no? me refiero a que lo haga "continuamente". E imagino que la temperatura cambiará lentamente. 

El circuito que me has propuesto, con regulador, lo ves más apto que el de fogonazo? He hecho el de fogonazo en workbench y no tiene mala pinta (sin probarlo pues los valores de resistencias y demás no tengo ni idea aún)

gracias por la ayuda ^___^


----------

